# How many separate service conductors from a meter?



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

in most places, if its more than 10' from the meter. check local code


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

SEC's are not feeders. If you install a disco at the 320, you will need to change the existing SEC's to 4 wire.


----------



## dogleg (Dec 22, 2008)

Yes my bad they are SEC and I guess I had heard in a code class a couple of years ago that if you had more than 2or more sets of SEC from a meter location serving a dwelling and it's accessory buildings that you would need a main disconnect on the load side of the meter(create one service off of one lateral) before going out to the structures.I read 230.40 and I think this is where my doubt comes from , however Exception#3 seems to allow multiple SEC to serve accessory buildings.Does this sound right?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

230.40 exception 3 does allow multiple service entrance conductors. the question is 230.70 A 1 - where do the conductors enter the building ? if you have underground laterals to both mains, it seems like it would be legal. otherwise you might be screwed. In either case, it might not fly with your local ahj and/or poco, so you'd best check it out with them.


----------

